# Aer Lingus and Child car seats



## Mumha (22 Jul 2008)

We will be flying with Aer Lingus in September and will be bringing our 2 year old. Naturally we will be bringing his buggy but I was thinking of bringing his car seat as well as the ones we normally end up with are usually disgustingly dirty.

I know his buggy will be carried free, but what about the car seat ? Would there be a seperate charge ? Since he is 2 now, he is charged the full adult fare.


----------



## Bonafide (24 Jul 2008)

Mrs Bonafide, the kids and I are going to the US soon and will be renting a car for the duration of the stay (16 days). All the kids are under 8 and need a child seat in Ireland. Is the legistation different in the USA. Could we bring three childseats on the plane with us?

Also, are they costly to rent from the car rental places? Mumha mentioned they are "usually disgustingly dirty".....


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Jul 2008)

Mumha said:


> I know his buggy will be carried free


 
don't be so sure.... we were going abroad last week and had booked our bags in on line.  when we were checking them in the aer lingus lady said - "I see you've a buggy as well.  That'll be €18."

When I said I thought it was free she said she'd waived he charge "this time"

On the return I was fully expecting to be pulled up about the buggy again but there was no problem with it.


By the way car seats I've hired have always been clean.


----------



## z105 (24 Jul 2008)

> don't be so sure.... we were going abroad last week and had booked our bags in on line. when we were checking them in the aer lingus lady said - "I see you've a buggy as well. That'll be €18."
> 
> When I said I thought it was free she said she'd waived he charge "this time"
> 
> On the return I was fully expecting to be pulled up about the buggy again but there was no problem with it.



According to this it's free, for shorthaul flights anyway ? - 

[broken link removed]

"Infant baggage allowance is one collapsible stroller."


----------



## Mumha (29 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> don't be so sure.... we were going abroad last week and had booked our bags in on line. when we were checking them in the aer lingus lady said - "I see you've a buggy as well. That'll be €18."
> 
> When I said I thought it was free she said she'd waived he charge "this time"
> 
> ...


 
No, the buggy will be carried free. That isn't a problem. I happened to be at the airport a couple of days ago and had that confirmed and that to bring a car seat would come out of his 20kg allowance, so I need to weigh that. And you won't have to pay an extra fee for doing so.


----------



## Mumha (29 Jul 2008)

BTW, On Aer Lingus, you need to distinguish between an infant (Under 2) and a child (over 2)

An Infant (Under 2): 

- pay about 10% of the adult fare
- is given a baggage allowance of 10kgs which is put into the hold and *is not charged* (I rang AL about this as a checkin guy at LHR tried to charge us, and they said that is someone else tries that, we were to call the supervisor as they have to be aware of the actual situation).
- sits on the parent's lap

Child (2 and over)

- pays full fare
- has 20kg paid baggage allowance.
- allowed to bring buggy free of charge
- can bring car seat but the weight allowance comes out of the 20Kg baggage allowance.
- has own seat


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> ...By the way car seats I've hired have always been clean.


 
That hasn't been my experience. But car seats are usually very cheap, so we've tended just to go straight and buy a basic one for the duration of our trip. Saves carrying it and any extra luggage charges.


----------



## Staples (29 Jul 2008)

in my experience, hired car seats are shabby, dirty and invariably different from any type you're used to.  I've also had problems getting one of the right size. Trying to figure out how the damn thing is secured, with a tired child in a hot car park doesn't add to the appeal either.  

With Autoeurope, they cost €70 for the duration of the hire .  Even if aer lingus applied a charge, it wouldn't be this much.  Whether you want the hassle of carrying it to/from airports is another matter.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Jul 2008)

Last time it costs us €30-40 to buy one.


----------

